# Seiko Tuna Can 300 SBBN007



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I want to share some of my favourite and unique watch in my collection, Seiko Tuna SBBN007

Anyone with Tuna Love are welcomed to share their Tuna's pictures :-!

Some of Tuna with original Rubber.. 













































its a Tuna in rubber


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I also try wacthadoo
it build like a tank...










Please I know some of you have great shot of Tuna in watchadoo
share in this gallery please guys and gals :thanks


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Tuna worn by a Lady, why not ?
Tuna still looks so damn sexy and nice , even on 6,5 inch wrist


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I wear my tuna daily with Leather strap
its 3 layer , suple , buttery, comfort old vintage strap 
24 mm strap with 5 mm thickness

take some shots on a wooden vintage table.. pardon the quality, its only point and shoot camera


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Seiko Tuna in leather , taken on various occasion


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Various wrist shots of my Tuna

In Rubber



















In Watchadoo 22mm









In Leather



























Thank you all my fellow WUS 









:thanks
William


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice photos William. I really like how the Tuna looks on that vintage leather. I may just have to follow suit...:-!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Lume shots...


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wrist shots...

Wave vent:









Zulu:









Watchadoo:


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tuna at home in the water...


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Studious Tuna...


















MiliTuna...


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Makai


|>

please anyone with Tuna fever could add your tuna here 
:thanks


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you... This Tuna fever is turning into a global epidemic!:-d


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

music_healing said:


>


Cool pic...:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I love these water shots. :-!


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

I never get tired of seeing Tuna pics. that and the eco-zilla must be the coolest quartz watches known to man....:-!


----------



## makai8o8 (Dec 16, 2008)

BenL said:


> I love these water shots. :-!


Domo bro!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Tuna @ Office


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

another fun shot in office


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Humble Pocket Shot of Tuna


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

adding some more shots




























vintage Tuna









:thanks


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

for me this is Tuna

Beautiful and Inspiring


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> for me this is Tuna
> 
> Beautiful and Inspiring


+1 - good stuff! :-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

music_healing said:


>


I remember when you took this pic William :-!

Outstanding light & composition ! Brilliant ! |> |>


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Reno said:


> I remember when you took this pic William :-!
> 
> Outstanding light & composition ! Brilliant ! |> |>


thank you Reno...

half credit goes to :
- great lens of Panasonic LX 3
- good sun light at arround 8 am in the morning
- natural rain pouring in my windows
- great watch

I just take advantage of those qualities

thanks a lot Reno.. it means a lot that someone do enjoy my photos.. 
:thanks:thanks


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------

